#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai could supersede English as the dominant world language

## Neverna

*THAI COULD BE WORLDS NEW ENGLISH, PRAYUTH SAYS*

 Thai could supersede English as the dominant world language  at least in the opinion of junta chairman Prayuth Chan-ocha.

After awarding trophies to youths Thursday at the Government House,  Prayuth gave an address encouraging children to embrace their language, which he assured could one day become the worlds common language.

The most commonly used language today is of course English. If it was Thai, wed be a great power already. Is there a chance? Yes. If you do what I say, one day Thai will be the worlds lingua franca, Prayuth said.

He added that although Thai is relatively difficult to learn, more people are learning the language.

[Thai] has 44 characters  we have tones and more vowels than English. One word has many meanings. This is the pride Thais have built, he explained.




Rao Tum Dai: Thai Could Be World?s New English, Prayuth Says

----------


## Neverna

> If you do what I say, one day Thai will be the world’s lingua franca,” Prayuth said.


So there you go. Do as he says and Thai will become the world's most dominant language. Easy as that.

----------


## thaimeme

He's a silly billy.
Have to love 'im, though.

Thainess.
 :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Their hubris verges on insanity.

----------


## wasabi

I believe him, Mae pan Rae

----------


## Luigi

> Their hubris verges on insanity.


They are adorable, aren't they.

----------


## Neo

one day Thai will be the world’s lingua franca,” Prayuth said :smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

Once you do as he says.

----------


## BaitongBoy

On yer knees, bitch!...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I'm still trying to learn how to say BLURTER in Thai.

----------


## Luigi

Brul-tuur.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Brul-tuur.


The tones are tricky on that one, I've been pronouncing it stroh  lerrr

----------


## NZdick1983

Having bullied and threatened the population into accepting its authoritarian constitution, the Thai military is busy expanding its political influence in order to dominate political society in the decades to come.

Added to this is the process of acting more and more like royalty and political celebrities. This process started some time ago with the egotistical General Prayut who gave himself supreme and unchecked powers. He also started to behave as though he himself was the king, with only a brief nod to the incapacitated invalid Pumipon.

Of course Prayut’s younger brother was promoted to a command position by the Generalissimo himself. Other relatives of top generals have also benefited from the destruction of democracy. Prayut’s nephew, the son of this same younger brother, is in charge of a company which has been involved in 11 government contracts worth 155,603,000 baht. Naturally, this and the various military coups were carried out with the aim of eradicating corruption and political bribes to the people by politicians.

Meanwhile the generals have just published their budget for 2017. The Ministry of Defence and Police get 312 billion baht while the
Ministry of Health gets less than half that amount at 126 billion baht. No mystery about their priorities here!

The question is why can this self-opinionated murdering megalomaniac get away with these embarrassing rants? Why must he claim to have an idiotic answer for everything? Why can he not speak Thai properly and string together a coherent sentence? The answer is that he is unaccountable to anyone because he holds power by the gun and is supported by fawning members of the middle-classes and the elites…. But ordinary folk are “too stupid” to deserve the right to vote?


More mad ravings... (source https://uglytruththailand.wordpress....yut-chan-ocha/).


On the high price of seafood for the consumer: “If you can’t afford  it eat something else and let rich people eat seafood. We don’t have to  have equality. If you want to eat expensive food you have to work harder  to earn the money.” His Excellency is explaining that most common  citizens are just undeserving scum and need stay in their place.  Meanwhile the hard-working generals continue to enjoy seafood and  multiple fat salaries.


When lemons and limes became expensive: “Just grow your own in a pot  and stop complaining. People have to learn to help themselves.” The  Generalissimo is urging people to follow his example of helping himself  to power and money.


Three wise thoughts on the problems of drought: “We’ve spent a lot of  time destroying forests.” Obviously Our Dear Leader is talking about  corrupt military officials and business friends who control the illegal  logging racket….. “You need plant more trees and move down from the  source of water in the mountains. If people leave the forest alone he  (sic) will get bigger, but the problem is we don’t have water and  nothing will grow.”


“We shall be getting Royal Rain to fall above the dams, but people  should also dig wells”…. 

 Also on the problems of drought: “Farmers should try other things  apart from rice and vegetables. People should farm grasshoppers to eat  because they are high in protein. They should also farm earth worms for  sale.”

----------


## Chico



----------


## Auroria

^^  :Smile: 


I've got a feeling that he may be wrong on this one.

----------


## Mr Earl

The problem ain't really the Thai language per se, but that Thailand isn't saying anything anyone else wants to hear.

Thailand does have a unique opportunity to play a leadership role in global environmental issues.
The new king is a player with his cycling advocacy. 
Since Thailand is a bit of a microcosim (70 million). Social reeducation events could in theory take place fairly quickly

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Social re-education is already happening via numpty and his gang of murderers.

Social 'engineering', has been common place to Thailand since time immemorial..

----------


## Chico

Maybe it was a slip of the tongue, he possibly meant to say Mandarin. :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Nick you do realise the PM has his very own lese majeste law don't you. :Smile: 





> ^ Social re-education is already happening via numpty and his gang of murderers.
> 
> Social 'engineering', has been common place to Thailand since time immemorial..

----------


## NZdick1983

Chinese already infused so deeply into Thai society, at every level... they would be better served learning their master's lingo...




> Nick you do realise the PM has his very own lese majeste law don't you.


^ I have my own Lese majeste law too...  I will snipe that koon when he least expects it... perhaps in a temple
like he executed the unarmed nurses... remember that? I certainly do... and will always.



In the Wat Patum bloody incident, 6 people, including two volunteer nurses, were shot in cold blood by military snipers stationed on the sky train line overlooking the temple. Wat Patum had been designated as a “safe sanctuary” during the bloody crack-down by General Prayut Chan-ocha’s troops against unarmed pro-democracy red shirts. Nearly a hundred civilians were killed by General Prayut’s soldiers that month. The military installed Prime Minister and Deputy Prime Minister at the time were Abhisit Vejjajiva and Sutep Tueksuban from the Democrat Party. Prayut appointed himself as the present junta leader and Prime Minister after the recent May 2014 coup.


In August 2013 the Coroner’s Court ruled that those who were shot in Wat Patum were unarmed civilians and that the shots came from the direction of where the security forces were stationed on the sky train line. The court found that there was no evidence that there were any armed protesters or so-called “men in black”. Abhisit and Prayut have long tried to lie that red shirt protesters were armed, in order to justify the cold-blooded shootings by the military.

----------


## Farang Ky Ay

Herr ... I dont know where to start as Prayuth's statement is so full of shit (can't find word to say it properly):
- Thai is a tonal language making it almost impossible to spread worldwide, even if for reason yet to be determined Thailand would gain such an aura that people would flock into classrooms to learn the linguo. There is no (few) grammar tricks thougt.
- This language is used by 70 millions people, it means nothing on a world scale. Some may refer to French language, which both prononciation and grammar are a nightmare for learners, well, it used by more people than Thai (French, Belgium, part of switzerland, and a set of african countries), this alone make the comparison with thai language out of line, and if we add historical issues that earned the french language its (somewhat disproportionate) place, Thai language can't compete
- Competitors : Do Chinese mandarin (1 Billion+ speakers) and spanish (570 millions speakers) ring a bell? come on, Prayuth ...

At best it's wishfull thinking from Prayuth, he was chastising politics for making promises they could keep once elected ... that's what he is doing now, impossible promises to keep his position (why bother? he took it forcefully anyway no need to be popular for him)... 

Thai are so  much gullible ? I think yes but not that much...  :Smile: 

They choosed to empowere the Junta, so be it, do not complain when your dear leader says oranges are blue...

----------


## Chico

You guys are so naive,the 32 million tourists last year,we're all booked in for a Thai intensive language program.

Next year the program will be extended and they are expecting 100 million,TAT are opening branches throughout the world and are expected to attract 1.5 billion.

Its gospel according khun P

----------


## Norton

> can't find word to say it properly


Fixed.  :Smile: 



> fullofshit

----------


## stfranalum

Prayuth's comments translated into English so that everyone could understand. 



Laughter, it appears, is the lingua franca of this proclamation.

----------


## ethanc

Hey, maybe not thai but russian will take over the world, so you should check with Russian language course Kiev to see what it takes to learn it.

----------


## jabir

Too lazy to learn Engrish, so get the world to learn Thai!

----------


## david44

POTUS has revealed Lie is the new world language

----------


## Hugh Cow

I am already fluent in Thai:

Hello hasum man.
I go with you
I give you massad.
I  work in bar only one week.
I do bar cashier onry.
Sorry for ask money but my cousin live my home he vely sick and father cannot take he to hospital because motorcy old and he need new.

----------


## Klondyke

One has to admit: the both languages (T, E) have something in common: Both of them are not very sophisticated, both of them have only one same form for noun, verb, adjective, sometimes also adverb (perhaps some more). 

However, one has to admit: the English is more developed, the words are separated and the sentence is ended by a full stop.  :bananaman:

----------


## HuangLao

> One has to admit: the both languages (T, E) have something in common: Both of them are not very sophisticated, both of them have only one same form for noun, verb, adjective, sometimes also adverb (perhaps some more). 
> 
> However, one has to admit: the English is more developed, the words are separated and the sentence is ended by a full stop.


Though, that wouldn't be cause to justify "development". 

Might be easier to consider the respective culture regarding faux development and illusional superiority. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> both of them have only one same form for noun, verb, adjective, sometimes also adverb (perhaps some more).


What exactly do you mean by that, Klondyke?

Can you give some examples to show what you mean, please?

----------


## david44

> illusional superiority.


 I almost spilled my wine :smiley laughing:  :rofl:  :tantrum:  :dickhead:  :dog rocks:  ::smilebla::  :Sexylady:  :Spankme:

----------


## Klondyke

> What exactly do you mean by that, Klondyke?
> 
> Can you give some examples to show what you mean, please?


Firts, I would need to explain you what do 


> _ noun, verb, adjective, sometimes also adverb (perhaps some more)._


mean. However, I am afraid it's over my ability.

Nevertheless, do not give up...

----------


## Neverna

> Firts, I would need to explain you what do _noun, verb, adjective, sometimes also adverb (perhaps some more)._
> mean. However, I am afraid it's over my ability.


I know what they are. What I don't understand is your comment that there is _only one same form_ for them_. 

_If you don't understand your comment yourself, where did you get the idea from? Link?

----------


## david44

> I don't undertand



While I cannot understand it for you, I can send a pm with a link to Dr CCC therapists STD clinic

Syntax,Taxonomy and Danglers, what we call in the trade due to thuderous applause teh 

CLAP CLINIC



Ergot ergativity may induce Earl's Court syndrome amongst pre minstrel bandmembers

----------


## Lostandfound

In a post apocalyptic world where we live in trees and exchanging coconuts and shagging are the most complicated forms of human interaction.... then yes. Thai would be ideal as a global language

----------


## Klondyke

> I know what they are. What I don't understand is your comment that there is _only one same form_ for them_. 
> 
> _If you don't understand your comment yourself, where did you get the idea from? Link?


I do understand my comment, I do not need any link. 
(WTF nowadays people ask for everything to provide a link? Did you ask it 20 years ago, should I run to Uni Library to bring you the book?)

However, I can get the idea from myself, by my thinking about the matter, comparing with other languages where the form is more explicit. That's why the English is easy to learn, even the girls from Soi Cowboy can master it after few (hard) working hours.  :Smile:  

However, there are plenty of links where the examples are explained, even such where 



> Words That Are Both Nouns And Verbs Vocabulary Word List


Words That Are Both Nouns And Verbs Vocabulary Word List - EnchantedLearning.com

You - as a native English speaker, I suppose - surely could find much more examples than I can with my poor English:

noun:   This is my back
verb:   I will back you 
adjective: This was on the back side
adverb:  I want to take it back

However, since the form is not always explicit, one could always argue about that. 

But please do not ask me to write the same examples in Thai...  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

OK. I understand your comment now, though clearly your comment is an overgeneralisation (it's not true for all words nor for all parts of speech, not even the ones you mentioned in your post).

----------


## Klondyke

> it's not true for all words nor for all parts of speech, not even the ones you mentioned in your post).


Haven't I said?



> However, since the form is not always explicit, one could always argue about that.

----------


## Neverna

No. Those two comments do not mean the same. Not in English anyway. Perhaps in your own language they are the same. Mai pen rai.  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

^I do not want to argue with you, it's not easy. (I am no linguist, perhaps you should ask Noam Chomsky.)    :Smile: 

My point was that English is quite simple language where the form of the word does not always explicitly say the full meaning (similarly as in Thai).  A further hint or a conjunction with another word, a context, is sometimes needed to understand fully. 

That's why a scarce headline in the newspaper has to be sometimes read twice. (you can say yes, because of my poor English).


Why an additional hint? Perhaps you can explain me this:

Because you are "unfaithful". Spoken about a man or a woman?

I know it's not easy for you to answer:  That's what your Nick means in many Slavic languages. However, when such words - like your Nick - ending with the "a", it says immediately: It's a woman".  No further hint needed...

----------


## Neverna

> My point was that English is quite simple language where the form of the word does not always explicitly say the full meaning (similarly as in Thai).  A further hint or a conjunction with another word, a context, is sometimes needed to understand fully.


Your comment seems to suggest English is not so simple. A "verb + pronoun" = something else entirely. Pick (verb), pick up, pick on, etc.




> Why an additional hint? Perhaps you can explain me this:
> 
> Because you are "unfaithful". Spoken about a man or a woman?
> 
> I know it's not easy for you to answer:  That's what your Nick means in many Slavic languages. However, when such words - like your Nick - ending with the "a", it says immediately: It's a woman".  No further hint needed...


Your problem seems to be that you're using a Slavic langauge to disect a forum username that has nothing to do with a Slavic language. I seem to remember telling you that some time ago (November 2014). 

But I suppose your comment about my nic was not your point, just that having a feminine ending or masculine ending makes it easier for you to understand, or that having a feminine ending or masculine ending makes a language more spohisticated (or less simple) in your opinion.

----------


## Dragonfly94

Mr P's favourite band, er singing a Jap song

----------


## aging one

> My point was that English is quite simple language where the form of the word does not always explicitly say the full meaning (similarly as in Thai). A further hint or a conjunction with another word, a context, is sometimes needed to understand fully.


Simple for you because you mangle the language in all your posts Your writing skills are at an upper elementary or maybe a lower intermediate level. You have no command of subject verb or articles.   Your writing consistently has major errors. They dont impede the gist but its obvious you dont have command at all.

----------


## Dragonfly94

Thai is a peasant language, I will wait until the lazy sods all learn a proper one

----------


## HuangLao

Chinky is looming.
Beware the Yellow Peril.

----------


## Klondyke

> Simple for you because you mangle the language in all your posts Your writing skills are at an upper elementary or maybe a lower intermediate level. You have no command of subject verb or articles.   Your writing consistently has major errors. They dont impede the gist but its obvious you dont have command at all.


How generous from you that you have been pointing to my poor English. And how polite from you and how understanding. I am very sorry to disturb your fine feeling, perhaps it has spoiled your day, hasn't it? 
(I know that it is hindering you to concentrate on the matter of the topic, therefore we do not get your valuable comments.)  

I hope it will not leave some ugly lifelong lasting after-effects, or did it already? Do not give up, there is always a hope to survive it and improve yourself.

I have been really appreciating your kind comments, it helps me to hone my poor English, unfortunately, not to the grade as your Queen's English. 

(and many thanks that you haven't placed me on your ignore list, no more space there?)

----------


## Paruk

> Thai is a peasant language, I will wait until the lazy sods all learn a proper one


Right! 100%

----------


## rickschoppers

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> we're all booked in for a Thai intensive language program


According to visa applications.  :Smile:

----------

